#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [圖片] 養寵物前,請用盡你的大腦想一想

## 護狼_龍城悍將

真的,在養之前真的要停一停,想一想。
生孩子前你也會計劃自己養孩子的開支之類,
何況是養寵物呢

----------


## wingwolf

這是很好的主題呢，要置頂（話說置頂都快塞爆了）

寵物是生命，不是電器家具、不是辦公學習用具
就是買台電腦之前也要先想好買來怎麽用、做什麽、要不要買配套硬件
何況是生命？

也因此家裏一直沒有養任何寵物~~~

可惜現在生活條件越來越好，養寵物的人也越來越多
其中便有一部分沒有做好準備就買下這些生命的人
管教不嚴、不文明養寵、棄養、傷人等等事情越來越多
實在是令人傷心……

只能希望更多的人在養寵物之前慢慢想想
畢竟那是一個可以活十年左右的生命


也感謝護狼帶來的圖~
雖然回複有些遲了，不過還是希望護狼能夠注明出處^^

----------


## 尊o葆葆

貓狗是我們人類的好朋友 要養牠們之前 要先想想看自己有沒有能力可以照顧好貓狗 撥個時間陪伴牠們去散散心陪牠們一起玩樂
每天要餵貓狗們吃飯喝水還有清理便便等等
才能夠養貓狗們 有些主人要上班或是要忙碌 都沒有辦法陪伴貓狗們 牠們會非常寂寞又很無聊
貓狗們可是會傷心的 是主人不懂狗狗的心情 如果是我 我會安慰我家的狗狗們
畢竟 養久了，會有感情當然，會捨不得牠們餓壞，生病，寂寞
我是個愛寵物的好主人

----------

